# M-T-G does it really work



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's a thread about MTG

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/what-do-you-think-mtg-333018/


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had bad experiences with MTG. Totally dried out one horse's tail. My cousin's horse was burned by it, and ended up losing most of the hair on his neck and head. I stay far away from that stuff.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well you have to be careful on when and how you use it, because it can cause burns. I never really used to believe in that kind of product, until my stud(at the time), cut himself quite seriously on his rear, and had a massive skin flap heal bold with no hair. It stayed that way for about a year until I decided to give MTG a try. Within a couple months, that patch had regrown a full patch of hair as if he had never injured that area in the first place. I am now a believer.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It burns the skin when exposed to a lot of direct sunlight. Put it on in the late afternoon and you can avoid that.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, it has definitely worked for me. I have a gelding that never in in his life could grow a tail past his hocks. 2 years ago I started using it a couple of times a week and in 2 months he had a huge increase in thickness at the top of his tail and 5" of length added. Over a 2 year period I have had to actually trim his tail several times. I have not ever seen it burn a horse and it works very quickly to heal minor skin irritations although I would never put it on a true wound. You need to pull the hairs apart on the tail bone and apply it to the skin and although you will see thickness up there it will take a while for that thickness to reach the bottom.
I have found that it is cheapest on Amazon and it's amazing to find out that a lot of people use it on themselves. I wouldn't bother if your horse has a decent tail already but for horses that can't seem to grow one I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Dualy2006 (Nov 28, 2013)

I LOVE it!! my horse has literally no forelock and ive put the stuff on his forelock 4 or 5 times and he actually has a forelock now! it has definitely made his tail fuller and longer and i love long manes but had to cut his for shows as it was too long to braid for dressage, and that was at the middle of the summer and i put MTG on to grow it back out and its backdown to about a foot long give or take a little in some places. I love it. only use it once a week though and make sure you wear gloves because the stuff smells horrible and stays on your hands for days.


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

Be careful. I used it for my horse who was rubbing out his mane. He didn't react well, and begun rubbing his neck and had a giant bald batch on his neck that he ripped up, and lost half of his mane. In a year and a half it's growing back, but half of his mane is now significantly longer and he looks pretty funny.


----------



## Lollies (Jan 10, 2014)

It worked for me! I just put it on after I ride/ before I rug at night, that way the smell dissipates before you see your horse next!


----------



## Hazel M (Nov 24, 2013)

I used it on my mare, who was terrible for rubbing her tail when she was younger, & almost rubbed all of the hair on the dock of the tail off. I put it on the top of the dock to help relieve the itchiness & it seemed to work pretty well for her. After a few weeks of putting it on every few days she stopped rubbing & most of the hair grew back (even though it is still pretty short). The only thing is the SMELL-use gloves when you apply it, otherwise your hands are gonna smell like bacon grease for days...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I never gave it a chance to work, I can't stand the smell of it! Reminds me of rancid, burnt wood, yuk!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Smells like burnt wood, but works and will promote hair regrowth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

oliveoats said:


> Be careful. I used it for my horse who was rubbing out his mane. He didn't react well, and begun rubbing his neck and had a giant bald batch on his neck that he ripped up, and lost half of his mane. In a year and a half it's growing back, but half of his mane is now significantly longer and he looks pretty funny.


Same exact thing happened to me on my mare use with caution I ended up roaching her mane because people thought she had like a disease or something when they saw her which sucked because her mane was long and pretty it hung down past her neck I was working so hard on growing it out:


----------



## featherfox (Sep 10, 2013)

I love MTG! I have been using it for quite a while on my gelding and he has the longest, most beautiful mane its almost ridiculous. People stop and compliment his long hair all the time. Yes, part of it is probably genes.. but his mane and tail were not nearly as thick and long until I started using it. 

I would definitely be cautious about using it during bright days as the consistency is very much like tanning oil, so it would make sense to me that it would burn.. especially on lighter horses already more susceptible to burns. I have never personally had an experience where my horse has rubbed his mane/tail because of discomfort OR sunburn but I bet it can happen, so be cautious. As with anything new do small tests before you glob it on 

Other than that, try to use gloves.. that stuff doesn't smell bad to me (I think it kinda smells like bar-b-que), and if you get it on your clothes or hands it will smell for a day or two until you wash it clean with soap. Had a bottle of it spill in my trunk and it smelled for 3 years, LOL.


----------



## Ps373 (Jan 31, 2014)

My experience is there are more effective products that have fewer negatives (like smell, intensity, etc). One of my horses was very sensitive to it.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

my grandfather kept cans of bacon grease for rubbing all over hooves in the desert---also mixed sulfur dust in some to treat the coronary band area and fetlock area--scratches, rubbed tail dock, rain rot, etc. and that combo worked....when i found MTG and saw the ingredients i had to try it....got awesome results!!! also cleared up a rescue dog's dermatitis.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it works so good, why aren't bald guys using it?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

cowgurlinthextreme said:


> I have been wondering if M-T-G really helps grow manes and tails. I have been wanting to grow an even longer mane, tail, and forelock on my horse and am tempted to give this stuff a try. But I really don't want to buy it if its not worth it and doesn't work. Please tell me if this stuff REALLY worked for you. Thanks so much! cowgurlinthextreme


It works at separating you from some of your money :lol:, but it's not going to grow anything.

There are three primary things that impact horse's hair.
First and foremost (the biggest thing) is genetics. Whatever the horse has the genetic codes for is the most you'll ever hope to get (thick, then, fast growing, slow growing, long, short, etc...). You'll never exceed what the horse's genetics are set for.
After that diet, health and environment can each have an effect.

If your horse is eating a healthy diet, in good health and not in a situation where it's rubbing it's hair off on something then you'll have the maximum growth that nature is going to give that horse. Every horse will have it's own personal growth rate. Nothing you put on the hair will create greater growth. You can make it healthier or look better with things like coconut oil, but it's not going to get any thicker or grow any faster than it's genetics calls for.


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

My mare has very sensitive skin and last winter she developed some rain rot on her lower legs, although it didn't get to the point of being severe she did lose some hair in small patches. I started using mtg, and it definitely helped to both get rid of the rain rot, and grow back the hair. It does have a, ah, particular smell, but I found that I actually got used to it  mix it REALLY well before using it though. it sets pretty firmly, especially when it's cold.


----------

